# Automatic Taping and Finishing Tools



## clem (Apr 29, 2005)

What brand of Automatic Taping and Finishing Tools do you find most widely used by your drywallers?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Clem.....we would use a banjo if the boy on the porch would leave it alone.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

I myself own and use Tape Tech tools. Other finishers I know have Premier(are now Blue Line) and Drywall Master but the majority of the finishers I know use Tape Tech


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ames.


----------



## jett_painting (Oct 27, 2005)

Any of u guys know anything about those pneumatic tools from Apla-Tech? We have been in the paint and drywall business fro several years and just now getting around to buying our first automatic tools. Just wondered if i could get some further input before making such a big investment. Thanks in advance for ur input. -Chris Jett Painting & Drywall LLC


----------



## boardslinger (Apr 1, 2004)

Man you guys are all WAY to technical for me, I only use my 6", 8", 10", and 12" knife.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

You're looking at several thousand dollars for any automatic taping tool set while Ames rents the whole set for dollars a day and they maintain the things for you. It takes years to master a Tube so one might want to rent until they get the hang of it......


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

You are right, Ames does rent and maintain them, but I for one do not like paying out money for something that I will never own. Besides I own Tape Tech but don't own or use a bazooka. Never did like them, I still use a banjo.


----------



## Reds85chevy (Dec 10, 2005)

the first time i ran my 12 box, you could not get a tooth pick in my butt, i was having a hard time with it. But you get the hang of it after a couple of house and now i can run it fine


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

I bought the Tape Tech power assist boxes for that purpose you had mentioned about your butt ,Red. LOL I still have to apply pressure of course but not near as much as the non power assisted.

I had the Apla Tech system. It was pretty productive once you relearned how to box. It's a totally different method. Bead tabs don't work all that great. You would want to use your own angle heads, not Apla Techs. They don't leave any mud on the angles. The twelve box doesn't work for bedding in but joints, so that was a big no go for me. The Apla Tech rep. will even tell you the 12 is not good for that. I returned them for those reasons and the fact I primarily work by myself and dragging around air hoses while on 10' stilts can be hazardous to your health. I almost bit it a couple of times. Set up and break down time for these tools was a bit excessive for a one man, but for a crew I think these tools would be ideal.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

boardslinger said:


> Man you guys are all WAY to technical for me, I only use my 6", 8", 10", and 12" knife.


If you can tape and coat 2 standard 12-1400 sq ft houses a day with 2 guys and your knifes then finish up both the next morning with the texture, by all means keep doing what your doing, otherwise if you want to step up and turn some profits and are specializing in the drywall biz, you HAVE to be up on the latest time savers, otherwise your stuck in the "ole boy" stubborn mentaility that is hurting nobody else but yourself and your bank account. Can you imagine excavators diggin basements with shovels....yeah, it's that big of a deal using the old knife and tape compared to 20th century advances.

This just based off using my drywall subs that knocked out a 900 sq ft shop with 4 different rooms from start to finish before 2 pm for me....2 guys and yes, it looked great when they were done.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 27, 2008)

Zendik said:


> You're looking at several thousand dollars for any automatic taping tool set while Ames rents the whole set for dollars a day and they maintain the things for you. It takes years to master a Tube so one might want to rent until they get the hang of it......


As far as brands go, they are all copies of Ames, so they are very similar if not identical. Ames also owns half of the other manufacturers, starting with TapeTech. Ames rental is a minimum of 16 days and monthly, the rates are high enough that you can own a set with 6 months rental. With a little video instruction, the tube is mastered in a few weeks. There are videos on YouTube of taping tools in action.

jdl


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

clem said:


> What brand of Automatic Taping and Finishing Tools do you find most widely used by your drywallers?




my favorite are tape--tech..I would then go with premier..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

The automatic tools are pretty much all a spin off from the original Ames brothers designs from the 1950's

Tapetech, Drywall Master and Columbia are very similar with only slight differences.

The BlueLine is slightly different but still good.

Brands like Goldblatt and Finish Pro (same thing) are a cheaper version with inferior parts and workmanship.

I think Columbia is your best bet. There is a good support network and they have a great product.


----------



## sandshots (Feb 7, 2012)

good topic, im a commercial framer and hanger and also been doing some finishing, and i tell you the way to go is with uptodate tools.
on the outside i have plenty of hanging jobs and also finish them, some of these hanging jobs are are growing and regular hand tools dont cut it, specially after you get your hands on a zooka and boxes.
my plan is to pick up a pump, boxes,corner roller, and some corner finshing heads. im leaning towards a compound tube.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i'm on the fence... if there is a decent learning curve, it might not be best for me, i do maybe 100 boards a year with the work i do... typically bath guts and basements.

i would love to save time finishing, but i dont think i do enough to really learn the tools.

maybe i should just get the boxes and stick to using the knife in the corners......


----------



## sandshots (Feb 7, 2012)

world llc said:


> i'm on the fence... if there is a decent learning curve, it might not be best for me, i do maybe 100 boards a year with the work i do... typically bath guts and basements.
> 
> i would love to save time finishing, but i dont think i do enough to really learn the tools.
> 
> maybe i should just get the boxes and stick to using the knife in the corners......


I think a compound tube with some appliacator heads may be for u.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

world llc said:


> i'm on the fence... if there is a decent learning curve, it might not be best for me, i do maybe 100 boards a year with the work i do... typically bath guts and basements.
> 
> i would love to save time finishing, but i dont think i do enough to really learn the tools.
> 
> maybe i should just get the boxes and stick to using the knife in the corners......


I think the opposite... most time is spent in the corners so I want tools to go faster. I'm like you as to the amount of rock I finish and that's the problem, if you don't do it every day, I spend a day getting back up to speed again. Corner tools to me are the best money spent.... and tapers.

My two pennies.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

world llc said:


> maybe i should just get the boxes and stick to using the knife in the corners......


NO!!

If you are doing only small jobs but want to step it up if nothing else get the corner tools! Yes the boxes will have you finishing faster but the corners is where you will save the most amount of time if you get the "big boy tools". At least a roller and a flusher! 

Act now, don't walk run and buy these tools now before it is too late!:laughing:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

sandshots said:


> I think a compound tube with some appliacator heads may be for u.


whats that?


Paulie said:


> I think the opposite... most time is spent in the corners so I want tools to go faster. I'm like you as to the amount of rock I finish and that's the problem, if you don't do it every day, I spend a day getting back up to speed again. Corner tools to me are the best money spent.... and tapers.
> 
> My two pennies.


you make a great point:thumbsup:


CrpntrFrk said:


> NO!!
> 
> If you are doing only small jobs but want to step it up if nothing else get the corner tools! Yes the boxes will have you finishing faster but the corners is where you will save the most amount of time if you get the "big boy tools". At least a roller and a flusher!
> 
> Act now, don't walk run and buy these tools now before it is too late!:laughing:


lol... so you suggest just the roller and flusher? knife on the mut and tape first or would i have to use a banjo? i made a big mess the one time i tried to use a banjo i bought from depot:whistling


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

sandshots said:


> Can any tube be filled with a pump?


Umm i would assume so yes, but i dont know why you would need too. Pumps are generally used for bazookas or running boxes. Compound tubes work on their own. You dont need anything else to put the mud in it. Just put the tube in your bucket, and pull the handle. In the earlier video where 2BuckJr was using a pump to fill it, i believe they were doing that because there compound tube was broken.


----------



## sandshots (Feb 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Umm i would assume so yes, but i dont know why you would need too. Pumps are generally used for bazookas or running boxes. Compound tubes work on their own. You dont need anything else to put the mud in it. Just put the tube in your bucket, and pull the handle. In the earlier video where 2BuckJr was using a pump to fill it, i believe they were doing that because there compound tube was broken.


I've had a pump sitting around for a while. I'm also picking up some boxes in the future but I can probably fill them with a tube ?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

sandshots said:


> Can any tube be filled with a pump?





They can, seen a few people do it that way.

It is common to put tip of tube in the mud bucket and draw the mud up the tube though.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

sandshots said:


> I've had a pump sitting around for a while. I'm also picking up some boxes in the future but I can probably fill them with a tube ?




If you have the pump already, they would be the best way to fill your boxes.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

sandshots said:


> I've had a pump sitting around for a while. I'm also picking up some boxes in the future but I can probably fill them with a tube ?


Ya absolutely. You can very well do it that way.


----------



## sandshots (Feb 7, 2012)

Back to the tubes. Looks like both bigshot and can am have the bigball end. Does that mean those red diamond attachments work on the can am?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

sandshots said:


> Back to the tubes. Looks like both bigshot and can am have the bigball end. Does that mean those red diamond attachments work on the can am?


Im actually not sure on that one my friend. Maybe one of the other guys can help you with that. But if the ball on the end of the tube is a little big you can always sand it down a bit like i mentioned earlier.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

sandshots said:


> Back to the tubes. Looks like both bigshot and can am have the bigball end. Does that mean those red diamond attachments work on the can am?


red diamond is BTE (better than ever), I own the white one, which is the big shot. Was not too keen on it. Did not last too long, and there is no way to put more tension on the plunger as it wears out. if just part time taper, they are fine, would not give it a pro series title.

here's a link, http://www.belmoretools.co.uk/acatalog/Red_Diamond_90__Inside_Applicator.html

If things don't fit with the bte or can-am, as said before, just sand down the ball head, and bending the wire clip that holds on ap heads helps too.


----------



## What If (Feb 4, 2012)

sandshots said:


> Back to the tubes. Looks like both bigshot and can am have the bigball end. Does that mean those red diamond attachments work on the can am?


I very much doubt it, unless you grind the Can-Am ball tip down.

My current tube of choice - the 42" one: http://www.walltools.com/store/columbia-taping-tools-compound-mud-tube.html

The red diamond attachments should work on it without grinding anything.

Can-Am's attachments will also fit on it as well, without any modifying.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

What If said:


> I very much doubt it, unless you grind the Can-Am ball tip down.
> 
> My current tube of choice - the 42" one: http://www.walltools.com/store/columbia-taping-tools-compound-mud-tube.html
> 
> ...


Oooo.....Columbia....So pretty.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

OK guys, I've been looking at auto tools for over a year now. In all that time I've never gotten a clear answer about using hot mud. I've never had the cahuna's to try it in my bazooka. But I see "hot mud pumps".

I can see using it in a tube but what about boxes? Ive run them (boxes) from other friends to try out and gotten some hours in, although always with my bucket mixture. Cleaning is tedious but with hot mud, god help ya if batch went off on you.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> OK guys, I've been looking at auto tools for over a year now. In all that time I've never gotten a clear answer about using hot mud. I've never had the cahuna's to try it in my bazooka. But I see "hot mud pumps".
> 
> I can see using it in a tube but what about boxes? Ive run them (boxes) from other friends to try out and gotten some hours in, although always with my bucket mixture. Cleaning is tedious but with hot mud, god help ya if batch went off on you.


By Hot Mud do you mean a setting compound?
I would never use that in any of my taping tools. Ever!
At the very most, in my compound tube sure. But I see no reason to even do that. Thats just me personally. Setting compounds dont go anywhere near my taping tools.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> By Hot Mud do you mean a setting compound?
> I would never use that in any of my taping tools. Ever!
> At the very most, in my compound tube sure. But I see no reason to even do that. Thats just me personally. Setting compounds dont go anywhere near my taping tools.


Yup, hot mud is setting mud.

It's tempting. With boxes, your flats can be done before lunch. All the corners after lunch. Come back and sand next afternoon.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Paulie said:


> OK guys, I've been looking at auto tools for over a year now. In all that time I've never gotten a clear answer about using hot mud. I've never had the cahuna's to try it in my bazooka. But I see "hot mud pumps".
> 
> I can see using it in a tube but what about boxes? Ive run them (boxes) from other friends to try out and gotten some hours in, although always with my bucket mixture. Cleaning is tedious but with hot mud, god help ya if batch went off on you.


I think you are asking for trouble with that. Plus there has been many times when all I had to wash out of was a 5 gallon bucket of water and had to wait till I got home to clean out. No way would I put hot mud in those expensive yet priceless tools.:no:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I think you are asking for trouble with that. Plus there has been many times when all I had to wash out of was a 5 gallon bucket of water and had to wait till I got home to clean out. No way would I put hot mud in those expensive yet priceless tools.:no:


Yeah, a zook with all those thousands of tiny parts and the difficult spots to clean I don't think I'd ever do it either......... but with a tube and flushers 90 min for one room would give you plenty of time to clean up.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

wow did this thread grow legs!!

back to the flusher VS angle head...

why are (how are) the angleheads different from flushers? all the bazooka videos i watched used the angle heads, it was the same process as precision tapings tube video.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Yeah, a zook with all those thousands of tiny parts and the difficult spots to clean I don't think I'd ever do it either......... but with a tube and flushers 90 min for one room would give you plenty of time to clean up.


I guess that is my problem. I never think of 90 min when I think of "hot mud". To me you might as well use regular pre-mix. Anything over 45min and I am using the stuff out the box. 

But I guess I am in AZ so mud does different stuff here. The guy who taught me to tape and texture was from high country and all he could say the first job we were on was ":blink: I never seen mud dry _that_ fast :blink:" :laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

world llc said:


> wow did this thread grow legs!!
> 
> back to the flusher VS angle head...
> 
> why are (how are) the angleheads different from flushers? all the bazooka videos i watched used the angle heads, it was the same process as precision tapings tube video.


Sorry LLC, my only purpose here at Ct seems to be to derail threads. 

Carry on.

My advice to you tho is to research for quite awhile before investing. Lots to learn, I've been looking and slowly going to auto for about 2 years.... I'm glad I did.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

world llc said:


> wow did this thread grow legs!!
> 
> back to the flusher VS angle head...
> 
> why are (how are) the angleheads different from flushers? all the bazooka videos i watched used the angle heads, it was the same process as precision tapings tube video.


I must admit I went over all the posts and realized I had told you to get a roller and a flusher first. Well I meant to say anglehead. That is what I own and use.

I do stand behind the flusher though. They look like the learning curve might not be as bad. There is a certain amount of pressure and speed needed to use an anglehead correctly and it could get you flustered after you rip a couple pieces of tape. It looks as though the flushers are very easy to use. I am sure the other guys will clue you and me both in a little more.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I guess that is my problem. I never think of 90 min when I think of "hot mud". To me you might as well use regular pre-mix. Anything over 45min and I am using the stuff out the box.
> 
> But I guess I am in AZ so mud does different stuff here. The guy who taught me to tape and texture was from high country and all he could say the first job we were on was ":blink: I never seen mud dry _that_ fast :blink:" :laughing:


But in a little over an hour you could be scraping out and mixing your second coat vs letting your first coat dry overnight with bucket mix. Further there is less shrinkage with setting type.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Paulie said:


> But in a little over an hour you could be scraping out and mixing your second coat vs letting your first coat dry overnight with bucket mix. Further there is less shrinkage with setting type.


Yes there is the shrinkage issue ...you are right. 

If I am doing a room that needs to be done with a quickness I mix up some 45min in a bucket and go to town with my hand tools. Especially on the first coat. Then the second coat ( depending on how things are going) I would do the same or like I said use pre-mix. Any spots needing "special" attention I use 5-20min mud.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Sorry LLC, my only purpose here at Ct seems to be to derail threads.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> My advice to you tho is to research for quite awhile before investing. Lots to learn, I've been looking and slowly going to auto for about 2 years.... I'm glad I did.


lol, i wasn't refering to the tangents, mo of the amount of posts. i use alot of fast set compound myself... good info to know!


CrpntrFrk said:


> I must admit I went over all the posts and realized I had told you to get a roller and a flusher first. Well I meant to say anglehead. That is what I own and use.
> 
> I do stand behind the flusher though. They look like the learning curve might not be as bad. There is a certain amount of pressure and speed needed to use an anglehead correctly and it could get you flustered after you rip a couple pieces of tape. It looks as though the flushers are very easy to use. I am sure the other guys will clue you and me both in a little more.:thumbsup:


ah, very good. i have been looking at them, wondering why some have wheels on them and others do not. i can only assume the wheeled oned make it easier to do a better job?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

world llc said:


> wow did this thread grow legs!!
> 
> back to the flusher VS angle head...
> 
> why are (how are) the angleheads different from flushers? all the bazooka videos i watched used the angle heads, it was the same process as precision tapings tube video.




The tin flushers are probably more of a Canadian thing than an American thing I am led to believe. They are relatively simple with one metal piece bent at an angle up against the wall surface. There is a bit of flexibility in the metal so will bend a bit to conform to shape of board. 

The angle heads are much more complex with a hinged mechanism with spring and replaceable blades that ride along the surface. They are considerably more advanced and subsequently more expensive. They can give a very sharp edge to your corners. They are sometimes referred to as mechanical flushers.

One of their drawbacks is the blades can break if running over screwheads sticking out where the tin flushers tend to glide over those problems a bit easier but dont leave as sharp of an edge.

Hope this helps


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Addressed to: world llc

Sorry for my slacking tonight boys. Thought I'd take a little me time tonight and watch a little tv. Gonna head to bed early too. But i'll answer a few questions first as well.
MudSharks last comment was pretty well spot on.
My first introduction to Automatic Taping tools was in 2008.
I bought exactly this! http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Set-Specials/Columbia-Tools-Full-Set.html
Except back then it was $1000 more.
Thats when I first first opened my business. 4000$! Right out the door!
That was 2008. Do you know when I learnt how to properly use most of these tools? It wasn't in 2008 i'll tell you that much.
And even now, I still dont use my angle head that came with that set.
Or the bazooka at this point in time. Do you know why!? Cuz I had little or no experience with these tools at the time and they have a very steep learning curve. In 2009 I used my bazooka for almost a year, just when I was becoming exceptionally good with it....i dropped it, bent a part, broke something...didnt know how to fix it. I was so frustrated....I threw it in storage. All of it. My boxes too. My entire $4000 set!
And I was upset! Furious at myself for wasting my money on these pointless tools! I thought "who the hell would sell these pieces of crap that dont work!!" But it wasn't the tools...it was me.
It wasn't until I hired a guy from down south to work for me, and when he found out I had boxes he freaked out. He was like go get them!
So I did. And when I seen him pick up that tool and start running flats for the first time....It forever changed my world of taping.
I saw what these tools could do, what they were capable of in the hands of professionals. Guys with experience.
So I watched him. I watched his movements, his techniques, and when he said to me "you wanna keep going?" I just took the box from him and kept going! Like I had been doing it my whole life. All it took....was for me to stand in the same room as someone who had experience. And I instantly learnt. And I was uplifted! I realized, I can make money doing this now...
I since then haven't fixed my bazooka, why!? I have no idea. Because looking back at when it worked, it was the fastest I had ever seen a house get taped....
But sometimes you just get so caught up and so busy the only thing to do is to keep working with the tools you have on hand. The tools you have immediately available to you, that you have experience with. 
I just ordered my parts today....After almost 2 and a half years...
It finally feels like I've caught up and that I can take my time to connect with my bazooka once again! And kick serious drywall ass!

So...long story short.
On the story of automatic taping tools.
Don't spend *allot* of money if you dont do *allot* of taping!

You dont need angle heads, flushers work great!
You dont need a bazooka for the amount of work you do. Tube will also work great! 
Flusher $90-$120 vs Angle Head $300-$350
Compound Tube $130-$189 vs bazooka $1000-$1300

Flushers give a more liberal coat of mud then angle heads.
Coats it a little more. And they are far more easier to use at first.


I believe it was you who said you don't do allot of taping.
You dont need the most expensive stuff. It will take you a while to make your money back on it. However, compound tubes and flushers keep your cost down and you learn to feel and gain experience with the tools. Get good on those first.
Hope this helped.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

you DWT boys are very helpfull:thumbup:

most threads of this nature get derailed, fast:laughing:


----------



## What If (Feb 4, 2012)

For flushers, I mostly run 3" and 3 1/2" Can-Ams. A couple reasons why:

1. I can't adjust the amount of mud flow that my bazooka puts out (we were trying to talk Columbia into coming up with a decent way of changing that, over at DWT). With using the 3" flusher for what my bazooka gives, I can more push on the flusher than I might on a 2 1/2". This helps keep the corner more square while not leaving lines of excess mud along the edges of a flushed corner, which I get more of if I try pushing on a 2 1/2" flusher like I do on my 3".

I can adjust the mud flow on my banjo, but I still usually prefer using a 3" with it as well. One reason is that my last coat should dry quicker. If there's an area that needs dry time for me before final sanding, it can be the corners.

I do use a smaller flusher at times when in areas that are tight, such as along some door openings that are placed close to a corner - if I have enough of those areas to warrant pulling out a smaller flusher. Otherwise, I'll usually do them do hand.

2. Because of the extra width I get with a 3 1/2" for finishing, I have a more graduated slope than with a 3", which can make corners appear a little more square. As well, if you're one who sands close into the corner with such as your pole sander, it's a little harder to find/expose the edge of the tape.

At least such has been the case for me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

Paulie said:


> OK guys, I've been looking at auto tools for over a year now. In all that time I've never gotten a clear answer about using hot mud. I've never had the cahuna's to try it in my bazooka. But I see "hot mud pumps".
> 
> I can see using it in a tube but what about boxes? Ive run them (boxes) from other friends to try out and gotten some hours in, although always with my bucket mixture. Cleaning is tedious but with hot mud, god help ya if batch went off on you.


I will go right off topic with you paulie:clap:

Maybe post that question over at DWT. I personally don't do it. But it seems the Lads down under and the UK boys do it. This is where I could be wrong but, think Tapepro makes a bazooka with a quick release head, and tools that will take a beating from the hotmuds. Then again, their materials are different than ours, and they have different names for everything. They even call a drywaller a gibber so......:laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I will go right off topic with you paulie:clap:
> 
> Maybe post that question over at DWT. I personally don't do it. But it seems the Lads down under and the UK boys do it. This is where I could be wrong but, think Tapepro makes a bazooka with a quick release head, and tools that will take a beating from the hotmuds. Then again, their materials are different than ours, and they have different names for everything. They even call a drywaller a gibber so......:laughing:


I agree with 2Buck. Columbia makes a zook with a quick release head now too though. Its like a grenade pull pin style.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I will go right off topic with you paulie:clap:
> 
> Maybe post that question over at DWT. I personally don't do it. But it seems the Lads down under and the UK boys do it. This is where I could be wrong but, think Tapepro makes a bazooka with a quick release head, and tools that will take a beating from the hotmuds. Then again, their materials are different than ours, and they have different names for everything. They even call a drywaller a gibber so......:laughing:


A gibber....bunch of wacko's. I will go over right now and post. See what kind response I get. 



PrecisionTaping said:


> I agree with 2Buck. Columbia makes a zook with a quick release head now too though. Its like a grenade pull pin style.


I already have my zook, spent very little on it to get my feet wet and had the guy that sold it to me spend a day taping with it and me.... gave him $20 extra bucks. What can I say I'm frugal.

But I see in PT's first post awhile back that one of the combo packs, I think it was a columbia set, had a "hot mud" pump. So I really think that hot mud can be run but I do my homework before I drink the koolaid. 

Columbia Combo Set

If your doing production, I think it's a waste of time. I'm sure it takes a day to run a whole house or whatnot so there's no real reason to use hot mud. But in a addition lets say, with tools I can be done with a coat at least by lunch and will basically ruin the last half of the day with nothing to do. With hot mud, I can come back and run 2nd, then skim 3rd and go home to come back and sand in the morning. That's my theory anyways. 

I have lots o theory's. :wacko:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> A gibber....bunch of wacko's. I will go over right now and post. See what kind response I get.
> 
> I already have my zook, spent very little on it to get my feet wet and had the guy that sold it to me spend a day taping with it and me.... gave him $20 extra bucks. What can I say I'm frugal.
> 
> ...


Its a good theory. Unfortunately i dont believe columbia named their product the "hot mud pump" to suggest running a setting compound through it. It was simply named that because it was a "hot" new upgrade from their standard one at the time which could not be taken apart to clean inside. Even now, columbia no longer reffers to their pump has the "hot mud pump" anymore. They've changed the name again for a newer model. Its up to you to run whatever compound you want through it. I personally wouldnt. I dont believe that to be columbias suggestion with the name


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Its a good theory. *Unfortunately i dont believe columbia named their product the "hot mud pump" to suggest running a setting compound through it.* It was simply named that because it was a "hot" new upgrade from their standard one at the time which could not be taken apart to clean inside. Even now, columbia no longer reffers to their pump has the "hot mud pump" anymore. They've changed the name again for a newer model. Its up to you to run whatever compound you want through it. I personally wouldnt. I dont believe that to be columbias suggestion with the name


OK, it was a try.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> OK, it was a try.


Everythings worth a try my friend.
If you had two than maybe...but me myself, just wouldnt risk it.
If you have a small job and you want to run sheetrock with your boxes just mix your sheetrock and scoop it in by hand. That would work.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

But as long as it's not set up it's just like bucket mud. So I don't know why you couldn't clean it out real good just like bucket mud before it sets.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Paulie said:


> But as long as it's not set up it's just like bucket mud. So I don't know why you couldn't clean it out real good just like bucket mud before it sets.


I would say no it is not like bucket mud. My pans after many uses with hot mud begin to have a thin film on them. Every so often I take a knife and really scrape on the pan to get it all out. This hot mud film if you will would build up after time and do damage alot faster than need be.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I would say no it is not like bucket mud. My pans after many uses with hot mud begin to have a thin film on them. Every so often I take a knife and really scrape on the pan to get it all out. This hot mud film if you will would build up after time and do damage alot faster than need be.


Good point, I've noticed that too. Always thought I could find a chemical to take it off tho, almost seems like lime scale.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

crpntrfrk said:


> i would say no it is not like bucket mud. My pans after many uses with hot mud begin to have a thin film on them. Every so often i take a knife and really scrape on the pan to get it all out. This hot mud film if you will would build up after time and do damage alot faster than need be.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> View attachment 65278
> 
> 
> View attachment 65279


Yup, that's it. Got several pans look just like yours. That is the best argument yet not to use Hot Mud with auto tools. IMO.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Yup, that's it. Got several pans look just like yours. That is the best argument yet not to use Hot Mud with auto tools. IMO.


I just thought it was a given.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I just thought it was a given.


Sorry for that last comment. Didn't mean to come across rude.
Its just a tricky thing. If you did it, you'd have to be right on top of it! Making sure you cleaned it out right away!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sorry for that last comment. Didn't mean to come across rude.
> Its just a tricky thing. If you did it, you'd have to be right on top of it! Making sure you cleaned it out right away!


Oh don't worry about it. Yes it is a given. I should explain that I was under the impression that if you clean it right away you won't have this build up. But looking back over the years I've never been able to avoid this even if it is cleaned immediately. Maybe if I could find a chemical that would dissolve this scale it might be something to soak a flusher in when not in use.


----------

